# Daily Chat: September 2016



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

We're one week into the month already. I guess nobody has been feeling very chatty lately.

I'm hoping to get to do a little painting today, it's been a few days since I've done anything on my painting. 

Yesterday I went to a Neurologist and he confirmed the diagnosis of Parkinson Disease and started me on yet another medication. This is no surprise to me, I was expecting it. I'm just trying to get my head wrapped around it now. Painting helps me a lot, and I'm so grateful that I'm able to do it and hopefully will for a long time to come.

Let's talk people. What are you up to?


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

Never stop painting terry!
again sorry to hear your diagnosis it's amazing what they are able to do today to help x

I've been to moms & managed to take this great pic of her new kitten leaping in the air like a freak 
and I got wine for the weekend!!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Love the cat picture! He's flying straight up.


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

that picture is amazing lol


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Chip keeps growing and his legs keep getting longer. The pound had him listed as a Boxer. The vet thinks that he might have some Dane in him. He not yet 6 months and almost as tall as our Rottweiler.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Umm... He's upside down again. Does it appear this way on your screen? I've been having this upside down problem lately with my cell phone photos and opening them in different programs.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

I only have a cell phone and the picture is upside down.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

He sure does look like a Great Dane to me. 

I think the picture coming out upside down has something to do with the size of the picture. All I did was resize it (smaller).


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Thank you TerryCurley


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I found it need to resize all the photos I share, you can tell the ones I forgot right away! :biggrin:

The kitten shot is soooo adorable Meli!

I think if your puppy grows any more you may need to consider a horse stall for him Just!

I am in the process of adopting a house rabbit. So excited!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> I think the picture coming out upside down has something to do with the size of the picture. All I did was resize it (smaller).


That's weird.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

:winetime:


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

2 muffins sitting in the oven, the 1 turns to the other & says..... its getting hot in here...
the other muffin looks at him & goes
OhMyGod a talking muffin!


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

meli said:


> 2 muffins sitting in the oven, the 1 turns to the other & says..... its getting hot in here...
> the other muffin looks at him & goes
> OhMyGod a talking muffin!


That is so funny it reminds me of the following joke : There were two penguins on an ice flow. The first penguin said to the second. "You look like you are wearing a tuxedo". The second one replied: "What makes you think that I'm not".


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is a joke my husband told me the other day that had me laughing a long time. It may be inappropriate for this forum but I thought I'd share it anyway and let Dick the moderator deleted if he thought it was too off.

OK here it is:

This guy is in the recovery room just coming out of surgery and still very looped with an oxygen mask on. He said to the surgical nurse that is taking his blood pressure 'are my testicles black?'. So the nurse diligently exams him and probes around the area mentioned for any abnormalities and tells the patient that all is normal. The patient removes his oxygen mask and says......What I was asking is "ARE MY TESTS BACK?"


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I've been working very slow but sure on my New Orleans painting. Thought I'd share what I have so far. I'm open to any suggestions but of course this has a real long way to go. I'll be happy to have it finished for Christmas.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I love it. No sooner than I post a picture for you guys to see that I start seeing things I need to fix. It's like magic. OK -- first I noticed the front wheel of the carriage needs to be larger. Then I noticed the wheels under the hot dog cart need some major fixing. Forget about all the smudges. They will go away when I paint over them.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I would never have noticed. This is coming out fantastic. I think your climbing another rung.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> I would never have noticed. This is coming out fantastic. I think your climbing another rung.


Thanks Dick. So I guess you are OK with the joke...I thought it was hilarious, I'm really surprised there is no reaction at all to it on the forum.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I thought it was funny. I don't really know what the forums stance is but it seemed OK to me.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

House is sold!! Got the word from our realtor to start moving stuff out! Debt free RV living here I come.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> House is sold!! Got the word from our realtor to start moving stuff out! Debt free RV living here I come.


The repair and maintenance on those things is high. I won't even mention the low gas mileage.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> House is sold!! Got the word from our realtor to start moving stuff out! Debt free RV living here I come.


I know you said it, but it never sank in for me that you would be living exclusively in your new RV. WOW -- that's a commitment. Congratulations on selling your house. I'm sure you will love your new life.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Welcome to the full-timer's club @dickhutchings! 

The maintenance can be high, our fridge cost $2,000.00, but things seem to last, at least in our coach. But we actually spend less on gas than the average commuter, because we only move it a couple times a year and we live where we work, no need to take the car back and forth. We have been in ours for 13 years come next month!


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

We just bought into a time share. Our first trip will be all expenses paid to Hawaii. We will be going before the end of the year. Then our share starts in 2017. The package we bought included enough points for a week in Hawaii and several other closer trips every year. We will also be receiving free airfare for 4 again in 2017. There are many other discounts and perks. I'll try my shaking hands at land and sea scapes.


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

I still can't remember to write down 2016 instead of 2015 and here it is, just a few months from 2017.

Does time go faster as we get older? :surprise:


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes it does. As you get older, each segment of time is relatively shorter.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

So that's what's happening.


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

Do y'all who are full time RVers write about your adventures?


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

if I had an RV it'd be like Frank Miller's Sin City lol but mobile!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Cricket VS said:


> Do y'all who are full time RVers write about your adventures?


I haven't, just a personal journal on the big trips for reminiscence.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

just said:


> We just bought into a time share. Our first trip will be all expenses paid to Hawaii. We will be going before the end of the year. Then our share starts in 2017. The package we bought included enough points for a week in Hawaii and several other closer trips every year. We will also be receiving free airfare for 4 again in 2017. There are many other discounts and perks. I'll try my shaking hands at land and sea scapes.


This is so exciting! When do you leave for Hawaii? I've never gone there but I want to very much.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

We're going to Maui the 10th of next month. It will be Tina's first time and my third time to Hawaii.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

just said:


> We're going to Maui the 10th of next month. It will be Tina's first time and my third time to Hawaii.


That is one state we won't see in our motor home!:biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

just said:


> We're going to Maui the 10th of next month. It will be Tina's first time and my third time to Hawaii.


WOW that is coming quickly. So how long will you be in Maui? I so love to travel, but do very little because of the cost. I need to save for about a year for a one week vacation. Something as expensive as going to Hawaii would take about two years. 

You have a great time and please share the experience with us on the Chat thread.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

For a week. We've been married for almost two years and have been planning a vacation since. This is our first of many.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I've been making a new site today for my art & now I've got wine yay life just can't get any better!!


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

The full stack trace of the root cause is available in the Apache Tomcat/6.0.24 logs.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

What???????????


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

meli said:


> The full stack trace of the root cause is available in the Apache Tomcat/6.0.24 logs.


I think that it is time for you to come in. You have been in left field too long.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi my artist friends. We have been having perfect weather here in Arkansas. It's so pleasant. How's by you?

I thought I would show you an update on the painting I'm doing. It's a New Orleans scene. 

Just wanted to let everyone know I'm doing really well on the Parkinson meds and life is becoming normal again.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Glad you're feeling well. The painting is so colorful, it's on it's way to turning out fantastic!

Here in southern Ontario it's been a nice warm Sept., only a hint of leaves turning yellow, makes the approach of winter easier to take, lol. But today, it's gotten cooler, it's gloomy and rainy, right through the weekend they say.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

So glad you are feeling better Terry! 

The temps here are much more user friendly lately! Loving it! 

Itching to start a new project but need to make a matte for my granddaughter's bunny and get it in the mail first.

Have a blessed day everyone!


----------



## ArtistForum (Sep 14, 2015)

I started our October thread!

http://www.artistforum.com/off-topic/daily-chat-october-2016-a-36785/


----------

